# fishing sat.



## jjb514 (Oct 8, 2007)

hey was thinking about going out sat for the first time in awhile. will probably hit paridase hole, the fraghter (i know i spelled it wrong). and a few spots on the way back in. got room for 2 maby 3. the cost will be $30. or less. so let me know if anyone wants to go. We will leave out of sherman cove. just looking todrop some linesdrink some beer and have a good time. so if anyone is interested pm or call 292-9934.


----------



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

my wife and i would love to go 456-5558


----------

